# An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge :-)



## ihno (11. Januar 2016)

Ich bin, wie so viele, auf der Suche nach einem angelfähigen Schlauchi. In meinem Fall wird es ca. 1-2 mal im Monat während der Raubfisch-Saison (im Winter wohl eher deutlich weniger bis gar nicht, da komme ich mit der Wathose gut klar) genutzt. Gewässer wären vor allem kleinere Seen und ggf mal die mittleren bis kleinen Seen der Seenplatte Mc Poms.

Nach einigem Lesen und Studieren vieler Gebraucht-Boot-Angebote gehe ich davon aus, dass ich selbst mit E-Motor für 2 Personen 3m Länge sowie einen "festen" Steck-Boden und am besten einen Luftkiel benötige. Einen Rhino VX 54 und entsprechende Batterien habe ich, ggf. wird mal ein kleinerer Benziner dazukommen. 

Nachdem der günstige Hersteller aus der Ukraine, Aqua Storm, hier schon einmal angesprochen wurde, habe ich einen neuen und ganz ähnlichen Anbieter entdeckt: www.aquaparx.eu

Die Seite befindet sich noch im Aufbau und ist laut Anbieter ab dem 21.1. vollständig. Vorbestellen kann man auch via ebay, hier gibts auch schon mehr Infos. Auf meine e-Mail reagierte der Anbieter prompt und umfangreich. Aber seht erstmal selbst:

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/schlauchboot-330cm-laenge,-289,-/409693313-211-1396

Der Preis ist natürlich ein Wort.. Aluboden würde würde 149,- extra kosten, aufblasbarer Kiel wäre ebenfalls Extra, Preis noch unbekannt. Für 440 Eur + X gibt es zwar selten, aber manchmal gute gebrauchte Boote in der Umgebung (PLZ 26XXX), aber die sind meist mehrfach geflickt und/oder über 10 Jahre alt. Ein YAM 330S war eigentlich mein Favorit...

Kurz gesagt: Was haltet ihr von dem Boot oben? Klar rechne ich mit China-Qualität, trotz der angeblichen "Handfertigung", aber mal den Boden zu entgraten oder so würde mich nicht stören.. Und ein paar Jahre sollte es schon überstehen, auf die Ostsee möchte ich nicht..

Um vorzugreifen: Markenboote namhafter Hersteller sind natürlich deutlich besser, aber ich bezweifle, dass ich den doppelten Preis rausfahren würde.. Trotzdem lieber auf ein gebrauchtes Bombard, Yamaha, Zodiac unter 10Jahren und unter 400 warten?

Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Ich bin zwar jetzt nicht der Spezi für Schlauchboote, aber ich finde keine Angabe welcher Motor gefahren werden darf.

Der Preis hört sich natürlich gut an wenn es das hält was es verspricht.

Vielleicht sind die ja auch auf irgeneiner Messe hier bei uns.

Sonst mach dir doch einen schönen Angeltag in Holland und schaue dir die Boote mal an. Dürften von dir aus doch nur circa 250 Km sein.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Schau dir mal die Sportex Boote an.
Ich denke da wirst du noch einmal überlegen.


----------



## ihno (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar jetzt nicht der Spezi für Schlauchboote, aber ich finde keine Angabe welcher Motor gefahren werden darf.
> 
> Der Preis hört sich natürlich gut an wenn es das hält was es verspricht.
> 
> ...




Die Boote sind bis 15 PS zugelassen.

Ah, Sportex hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Zettel, schaue ich mir mal an!

Danke euch!


----------



## Revilo62 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Mutig, ernsthaft ein Boot von einem Anbieter der seit dem 5.1.2016 bei ebay aktiv ist und die Boote frühestens ab März liefern kann in Erwägung zu ziehen, schön buntdas Gelbe, aber mehr kann Dir wohl keiner sagen.
Ich würde die Finger davon lassen und mir ein anständiges Boot holen, zur Not noch ein wenig sparen oder eben ein gebrauchtes im guten Zustand, da gibt es Einiges im Netz.
Ich selbst habe ein Allroundmarine seit nunmehr fast 10 Jahren und bin glücklich damit, lag aber bei einem 1000er inkl. Luftboden.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## ihno (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Mutig, ernsthaft ein Boot von einem Anbieter der seit dem 5.1.2016 bei ebay aktiv ist und die Boote frühestens ab März liefern kann in Erwägung zu ziehen, schön buntdas Gelbe, aber mehr kann Dir wohl keiner sagen.
> Ich würde die Finger davon lassen und mir ein anständiges Boot holen, zur Not noch ein wenig sparen oder eben ein gebrauchtes im guten Zustand, da gibt es Einiges im Netz.
> Ich selbst habe ein Allroundmarine seit nunmehr fast 10 Jahren und bin glücklich damit, lag aber bei einem 1000er inkl. Luftboden.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Das ist sicherlich richtig. Wobei ich natürlich über deren offiziellen Shop kaufen würde und damit auch Garantie und Rückgabe gewährleistet wäre. Hinfahren und mir das Ganze einmal ansehen würde ich auf jeden Fall. Wobei auch das natürlich keine Aussage bzgl der Langzeitqualität ermöglicht. 

Ich beobachte noch eine Weile den Markt, eigentlich muss ja mal etwas für  <450 € dabei sein. Es geht auch eher darum, was ich ausgeben will, da ich in größeren Gewässern eigentlich immer ein großes Boot zur Verfügung habe und unsere meisten Vereinsgewässer für das Angeln vom Boot gesperrt sind. Da muss man eben auch etwas auf dem Teppich bleiben preislich, denke ich. Ansonsten gebe ich dir völlig Recht! 

LG!


----------



## carphunter08 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Hallo,
laut der Kleinanzeigen-Beschreibung haben alle Boote NUR 2 Luftkammern!!! Wenn das zutrifft, wäre das für mich ein KO-Kriterium! Drei Luftkammern bei einem Boot der 3m-Klasse, sollten es schon sein + Luft-Kiel.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ihno (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *



carphunter08 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> laut der Kleinanzeigen-Beschreibung haben alle Boote NUR 2 Luftkammern!!! Wenn das zutrifft, wäre das für mich ein KO-Kriterium! Drei Luftkammern bei einem Boot der 3m-Klasse, sollten es schon sein + Luft-Kiel.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Guter Hinweis, danke! Das werde ich noch mal nachhaken, ist mir auch wichtig!

Ahoi!


----------



## ihno (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Die Sportex-Boote verfügen leider nur über einen Lattenboden und sind damit eher ungeeignet fürs Spinnfischen, oder?! Das Modell mit Kassettenboden liegt als 290er schon bei knappen 700 Euro und erlaubt maximale 5 PS.. :-(


----------



## allegoric (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Naja stell dir mal das Angeln in einem 3,30er Schlauchboot nicht sooo witzig vor. Alleine mag das alles gehen, aber zu zweit stehen... Da brauch nur einer bisschen wackelig auf den Beinen stehen. Ich würde mir beim Boden nicht zu viele Gedanken machen. So oft wirst du das einfach nicht nutzen. Wichtiger ist eher das Gewicht und der Transport und der ist selbst mit einem vernünftigen 3,30er Schlauchi extrem aufwendig. Am Ende hatte ich mein Schlauchi auf dem Trailer bis es jetzt ein richtiges Boot geworden ist. Also lieber Hochdruckboden und wenig buckeln, außer du hast einen Anhänger, wo du das Teil draufschnallen kannst. Dann ist das Easy. 2 Transporträder ans Schlauchi und schon ist das alleine händelbar, ohne gleich 30 Minuten für Auf- bzw. Abbau und Trocknen zu Hause etc. zu brauchen.


----------



## ihno (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Ich habe eigentlich recht gute Erfahrungen mit dem Schlauchbootfischen, allerdings gibt es auf dem Wasser sicherlich stabileres. Aus logistischen Gründen und wegen der Lagerung geht es aber leider ohnehin nur mit Schlauchboot, das Aufbauen mit Steckboden muss ich dann in Kauf nehmen. Meine Wege vom Wasser zum Auto sind aber auch nie wirklich weit, da gehe ich dann öfter. Wahrscheinlich wird es dann aber ein gutes gebrauchtes um 3m werden, ich habe mir mal 500 als Limit gesetzt. Danke euch!


----------



## maxum (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Hallo,

vergleiche aber auch die Breite der Boote,ich würde lieber ein 

breiteres 3,20m nehmen als ein schmaleres 3,30m oder 3,60m.


----------



## ihno (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *



maxum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vergleiche aber auch die Breite der Boote,ich würde lieber ein
> 
> breiteres 3,20m nehmen als ein schmaleres 3,30m oder 3,60m.



Das auf jeden Fall! Über 1,50m sollten es scbon sein..


----------



## ihno (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Gerade entdeckt: Ja, ist natürlich ein China-Boot, aber es klingt nicht soo schlecht, oder? Ist sogar verhältnismäßig breit...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...-Angelboot-Paddelboot-Ruderboot-/291403885596

Edit: Auch nicht schlecht, aber dann bin ich auch beinahe wieder bei den Sportex-Preisen..:

http://www.schlauchboote-aussenbord...t/Schlauchboot-mit-Holzboden-300-cm-lang.html


----------



## carphunter08 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Hallo,
die Variante aus der Bucht, läuft viel zu spitz zu. Für dich allein, mag das genügen, zu zweit sicher nicht.

Das Boot aus Link 2 sieht vorn schon besser aus, der Heckspiegel liegt aber zu weit "innen". Somit hast du innen lediglich 185cm, das reicht auch nicht für zwei.

Vllt. findest du ja ein junges gebrauchtes Suzumar (Eigenmarke von Suzuki), darüberhinaus kann ich dir auch ein Bush Kaiman empfehlen. Neu liegen beide jenseits deiner Preisvorstellung, gebraucht kommst du vllt. hin.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ihno (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *



carphunter08 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Variante aus der Bucht, läuft viel zu spitz zu. Für dich allein, mag das genügen, zu zweit sicher nicht.
> 
> Das Boot aus Link 2 sieht vorn schon besser aus, der Heckspiegel liegt aber zu weit "innen". Somit hast du innen lediglich 185cm, das reicht auch nicht für zwei.
> ...



Gute Hinweise, danke dir!!!


----------



## Heidechopper (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Habe diesen Trööt gerade gefunden. Sehen ja schmuck aus, die Böötchen. Allerdings stellen sich mir bei dem Material PVC die Nackenhaare auf. Nach 2-3 Jahren im Wasser und in der Sonne wird das schnell verwittert sein. Das Material der Wahl wäre hier Hypalon. Ich hatte ein gut 20 Jahre altes DSB-Boot aus diesem Material und es zeigte lediglich etwas Ausbleiche. Auch bei der Länge von 3,3 m kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das es reichlich eng an Bord wird, wenn man da auch noch Ausrüstung für 2 Mann sowohl zum angeln als auch noch die Pflichtteile zum Boot mitnehmen will.
 War ein Grund, mich nach ein paar Jahren nach einem etwas größeren Festboot umzusehen, was mir in der Bucht auch erfolgreich gelungen ist.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Marke muss übrigens nicht immer besser sein:
http://www.info-center-online.com/boot/r_zodiac_dinghiger.htm


----------



## ihno (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

@ Heidechopper: Die Diskussion PVC vs Hypalon ist mir geläufig und ich stimme dir generell zu, allerdings ist das bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten über das Ziel hinaus..

@ Alle: Habt ihr schon mal was von diesem hier gehört? :
http://waterworld24.com/WET-Elements-Motor-Schlauchboot-Limone-360-Holzboden-gruen

Die Optik sieht irgendwie bekannt aus, finde es aber auf anderen Seiten nicht wieder. Das Boot ist sogar 360 x 173 (!) und damit wirklich groß, wiegt nicht so wenig, dass man stutzig wird und hat mit 45 cm auch einen ordentlichen Schlauchdurchmesser. Ich müsste dort mal anrufen, aber wenn das Boot Kat. C - konform ist, sollte das doch ein Schnäppchen sein!? Nicht, dass ich auf die Ostsee wollte, aber Kat. D ist mir 0,3m Wellenhöhe schon auf dem Papier gruselig ..

Danke euch!


----------



## Crotalus cerastes (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Also aus eigener Erfahrung...kann das Mariner 4 von Intex nur empfehlen. Kostet nicht die Welt und erfüllt meine Erwartungen vollstens. Im übrigen gibts auch noch ne nette Seite für Mods  :http://forums.iboats.com/forum/gene...565601-intex-mariner-4-modifications-and-tips

Gruß|supergri


----------



## ihno (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Ja, davon höre ich immermal gutes. Ist aber nicht das Richtige für mich, möchte einen richtigen Spiegel und festen Boden. Den Aufpreis muss ich dann natürlich auch in Kauf nehmen :-/. Das oben für 599.- wird es wohl werden.


----------



## allegoric (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *



ihno schrieb:


> @ Heidechopper: Die Diskussion PVC vs Hypalon ist mir geläufig und ich stimme dir generell zu, allerdings ist das bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten über das Ziel hinaus..
> 
> @ Alle: Habt ihr schon mal was von diesem hier gehört? :
> http://waterworld24.com/WET-Elements-Motor-Schlauchboot-Limone-360-Holzboden-gruen
> ...




Waterworld vertreibt gute Sachen. Hab dort meinen Alukahn her, würde ich mir keine Gedanken drüber machen, dass das schlecht ist. Gerade bei den Schlauchis fertigen doch alle nahezu im gleichen Werk. 
Bei meinem Sea Cat, was ich vorher gefahren bin, ist das auch der Fall. Das habe ich in 3,20m für 270€ + Versand als Neuware aus Ebay bekommen, fürn Schlauchboot war das genial. Das hat mit Benziner alles mitgemacht. Ich bin mal mitn 5PSer auf der Ostsee bei Windstille geheizt...hatte selbst mit dem jetzigen 20 PSer nie mehr so viel Spaß. Aber naje fester Rumpf und Schlauchboot sind schon 2 Welten...


----------



## ihno (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *



allegoric schrieb:


> Waterworld vertreibt gute Sachen. Hab dort meinen Alukahn her, würde ich mir keine Gedanken drüber machen, dass das schlecht ist. Gerade bei den Schlauchis fertigen doch alle nahezu im gleichen Werk.
> Bei meinem Sea Cat, was ich vorher gefahren bin, ist das auch der Fall. Das habe ich in 3,20m für 270€ + Versand als Neuware aus Ebay bekommen, fürn Schlauchboot war das genial. Das hat mit Benziner alles mitgemacht. Ich bin mal mitn 5PSer auf der Ostsee bei Windstille geheizt...hatte selbst mit dem jetzigen 20 PSer nie mehr so viel Spaß. Aber naje fester Rumpf und Schlauchboot sind schon 2 Welten...



Ja, das habe ich mir auch sagen lassen. Vor allem sind wohl die meisten 3-lagigen PVC-Boote aus exakt dem gleichen Material. Leider konnte ich dort noch niemanden bezüglich der Konformität erreichen, ansonsten steht dem Boot nichts im Weg!


----------



## ihno (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Ich habe das Boot gekauft und prompt geliefert bekommen. Und siehe da, es entspricht exakt dem *hust* Suzumar 360, abgesehen davon, dass es einen Holzboden besitzt.. Alle Daten sind gleich, ebenso die Anbauteile, Lage der Ventile, Typenschilder, Maße auf den cm genau... Bin gespannt, wie es sich im Sommer damit fischt.

Edit: Das Suzu hat eine Sitzbank weniger.


----------



## Fishangler (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

hi,

 ich fahre am 9. März rüber und schaue mir das Schlauchi mal an. Für Oude Ijssel Schleppfahrten dürfte es reichen. 
 Kann euch ja berichten wie die Qualität ist.

 Greetz Martin


----------



## ihno (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Super Sache!


----------



## Fishangler (11. März 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Soo,

 war Vorort. Hab mir eins in gelb gegönnt. Wer das 3,30 gerne in weiß haben will, muss bis April warten. Ist momentan Ausverkauft.

 Ansonsten kann ich von der Verarbeitung her nichts bemängeln. Sieht erst mal alles solide aus.

 Das Schlauchboot hat auch drei Luftkammern, nicht wie hier wer meinte, zwei. 

 3 lagiges PVC..0,09mm

 Maximale Motorkraft ist 15PS
 Maximale Personenanzahl ist 4
 Maximale Zuladung beträgt 424KG

 Holzlattenboden mit 4 Brettern.

 Zudem kann man optional in 2-3 Wochen einen 
Festboden bei Aquaparx kaufen, der passgenau ist. 

 Morgen geht's dann mit der Berta aufs Wasser. Mal sehen wie das Erlebniss ist


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (15. April 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Hallo,

 bei der PVC-Stärke ist ne 0 zu viel hinter dem Komma, oder? Also 3x 0,3 mm und somit nen knappen mm dick mit 0,9 mm?

 Warst du schon im Wasser?

 Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem E-Motor oder auch den kleineren Modellen wie FisherPro 260 in grün?

 .....bin ja schon am überlegen, ob das mein neues wird...


----------



## Fishangler (22. April 2016)

*AW: An die Schlauchbootspezies: Bräuchte mal Euer geschultes Auge *

Moin,

 jo eine Null zu viel. Also 0,9mm.

 Wie ich mitbekommen habe, kommen auch bald die Modelle in den größen 2,30m/3,30m (mit festem Motorspiegel) in den Farben Schwarz und Dunkelgrün. Außerdem ist das Pvc bei diesen Modellen 1mm dick.

 Fester Boden für die Modelle soll Anfang Mai kommen.

 Gefahren bin ich mit der Berta schon. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Steht stabil im Wasser und hat genug platz für 2 Personen + Angelzeugs. Mit einem 32lb E-Motor komm ich auf etwa 5kmh. Mit 5PS Benziner etwa 15kmh. 

 Greetz Martin


----------

